# Show Goat Pedigree / Management Application



## ASGoats (Jan 9, 2017)

We are performing a market survey. We have created a new online show goat pedigree / managment application. Would you be interested or pay for this service?

Benefis:
The goat owner manages thier pedigrees online. 
Process is paperless. No more mailing and waiting on papers to be processed. 
Manage pedigrees online from your smart phone or tablet.
Start with any goat. 
Register your goat in minutes
Pedigree certificate immediately avaliable
Attach pictures to your goats pedigree.
All Bucks require dna testing. View or print dna results attached to registration. 
View all offspring for each goat in one place
Ability to add personal data, remarks, attachments and a journal to keep any records on each goat. 
No tattooing or herd prefixes required. 
Ablity to track breeding dates, expecting dates and register kids from breeding pairs previously tracked. 
Special designed eid tags. Antibacterial, embedded pin protected and light weight. Multi tag applicator available to tag 20hd before reloading.
Low cost rfid readers avaliable to store and transfer tag numbers via Bluetooth. 
Tags contain printed registration number and electronic registration id. 
Unlimited pedigree avk and inbreeding calculations 

Costs:
No membership required
Free Breeder/Owner access - minmum requirements to register at least one goat a mouth. $5 accrss fee for months no animals registered. 
First 10 registrations Free
One Free dna registration after 20 registrations 
Free original breeder transfers for all kids sold up to age of 8 mths. All transfers managed by owners online at time of sale. 
Free unlimited pedigree viewing
$5 registrations 
$2 EID registration tag
$20 dna test 
Different levels of access can be provided at additional costs for breeders and owners. 
Read only access starting with a basic access for Free.


----------

